# On My Way Home



## Rogerwirecable (May 5, 2012)

I'll read you guys in a few days, on my way home, good bye to kabul for a few weeks. Over night in Dubhi, grab a pint of JD & 6 pack in the duty free then sit in a bathtub & rehydrate.


----------



## Geo (May 5, 2012)

take a good rest buddy, you deserve it.


----------



## maynman1751 (May 5, 2012)

Geo said:


> take a good rest buddy, you deserve it.



I'll second that! Thank You for serving! John.


----------



## Smack (May 6, 2012)

Good deal 8)


----------



## jmdlcar (May 6, 2012)

I remember that day when I came home from Vietnam in 68. Welcome home.


----------



## Harold_V (May 6, 2012)

Indeed, and, as an apology for an ungrateful nation, welcome back from VN, too. 

I was appalled at the treatment afforded the returning vets from VN. Please know that not all of us felt that way, and that I'm damned proud of the guys that went there to fight a war with their hands tied. 

Harold


----------



## maynman1751 (May 6, 2012)

> fight a war with their hands tied.


Harold, so very true! Same deal with this 'war'. :x If we would have fought WII like that, we'd all be doing the Goose Step now! :shock:


----------

